# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  البرير يعلن الحرب علي المريخ ويفاوض احمد الباشا وسفاري

## khaled elamin

*اعلن رئيس نادي الهلال البرير بانه سوف يفاوض لاعب مريخي كبير بغرض ضمه لكشوفات الهلال في نهاية الموسم وبحديث واعتراف عادل اوجريشة بان ادارة المريخ تعلم بمفوضات الهلال مع نجم  دفاع السودان الاول ونادي المريخ محمد علي سفاري

نعم للاسف خبر مؤكد وصحيح 
هنالك خمسة لاعبين في نهاية الموسم احرار
فيصل العجب
سفاري
احمد الباشا
محمد كمال
محمد عثمان هنو

نقوله وبالحرف الواحد باننا كمشجعين لنادي المريخ لا نقبل بخروج سفاري من بيته المريخ ونعلم بان البرير جلدة شيحة ويتحدث دون ان يفعل وهو ليس كصلاح ادريس 
 واذا دايرو مليون دولار كااااااااااااش ناااااااااااااااااو هسة
ولو داير الباشا مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت ياحماااااار
مليون دولار برضو


















ومازال الصفر الكبير طفلا يحبوو
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مطلوب   منه   تسديد   ديون  ناديه   فى  الأول   ,,,,,   هو   من  أول  شيك   قدم  استقالته  وهل  بسجل  

لاعبى   الزعيم  بالدين
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*دة كلام بنات معديات بنات .....
وينو البرير البدفع ويقنع لاعبين من المريخ للنضمام للهلال؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*برير دا منو ؟؟؟؟
منتج آخر من معاويه البرير
غايتو بكتلوا ليهم زول يوم
كل يوم يسوطو ليهم شئ وجايين جارين
منتج آخر من معااااااااويه البرير
غير دى ماشايف لى فلاحه 






وحدى يشعر باسعاده يمشى يختار العزاب
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

برير دا منو ؟؟؟؟
منتج آخر من معاويه البرير
غايتو بكتلوا ليهم زول يوم
كل يوم يسوطو ليهم شئ وجايين جارين
منتج آخر من معااااااااويه البرير
غير دى ماشايف لى فلاحه 






وحدى يشعر باسعاده يمشى يختار العزاب



 



تقول شنو؟؟؟ 

شكرا علي لايك الفيس بوك
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*ولا على واجب ياود حلتنا زمان
*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*البرير دا .......... ساهي ( مراعاة لضوابط المنتدى )  ( واحتراما للصفوة )    ما حاقول  لكن اظن قصدي واضح
                        	*

----------


## عمر صالح

*على  مجلس  ادارة  المريخ  المحافظة  على  لاعبيه  ..
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*معقول سفاري أو الباشا مع الفلس الشايفنو في الزريبة دا أمشوا إسجلوا بالدين مهما كان المبلغ المرصود لتسجيل أي منهما . . . الزمن اللعيبة مفتحين شديد و ما ممكن يدقسو قدر دا
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*محاولة واضحة لخلق بلبلة لضرب استقرار النادي
ولاضعاف الثقة بين الجمهور واللاعبين
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*المشتهي الحناطير يطير ( ياهو البرير) النضمو اشتر وعوير قال داير يسجل نجوم من المريخ لهلال فليكس و بقيه المواسير** اول حاجه حل الدين العليك ** بعدين تعال فتش يمكن تلقي لبن الطير ** ده بعد يكون جيبك مليان دولار ودراهم ودنانير** حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*       الورير

   كبغاث الطير أكبرها حجوماً وام الصقرِ مِقلاةٌ نِزور
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد جبريل
					

 الورير

كبغاث الطير أكبرها حجوماً وام الصغرِ مِقلاةٌ نِزور



ابن خالي ودجبريل ياخي الزول سويتو ورير حتي كلمة ورل عزت عليك ** غياتو ياها غايتو ** مودتي لك تتري
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

* يا ود العمه كنا عايزين صفحه كده خارج الرقابه

     عشان نتفشه فيه 

وصفه بالورير والله فيه اساءه للورل

           يديك العافيه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

محاولة واضحة لخلق بلبلة لضرب استقرار النادي
ولاضعاف الثقة بين الجمهور واللاعبين



 بصراحة ده هو الرد الشافي الوافي للخبر
يريدون خلق بلبلة وسط المريخاب خارج الملعب بعد ان فشلو في ايقاف الزحف المريخي داخل الملعب
*

----------


## كدكول

*ياجماعه حكاية مفلسين دي ما بتنفع على المجلس تجديد عقود سفاري والباشا باقرب فرصع علاء الدين يوسف سجل للجلافيط زمن القروش برضوا وبسبب التهاون
                        	*

----------


## zoal

*
الزول ده مجنون ولا شنو ؟ والله لو بهظر ساي
يكون فتح باب دمار الهلال لانو بي بساطة 
المريخ لو اتبع نفس اسلوبو ما حاتلقي
لاعب في الهلال وتخيلو الهلال من
غير سادومبا بس وبس دي
لانو الباقي كلو كروووور
وجبتو لي نفسك
يابرير




*

----------


## حمزه احمد الماحى

*ماتدوا الامر اكثر مما يستحق 
  الزمن زمن احتراف و اذا كان الباشا او سفارى يرى مستقبله فى الهلال ليست هناك قوة تمنعه من الذهاب للهلال و اذا كان مقتنع بانه لن يجد الراحة بعيدا عن المريخ , فكنوز الدنيا لن تجعله يغادر المريخ .
        انا شخصيا اذا كنت فى مكان سفارى او محمد كمال فلن اتردد فى الذهاب للهلال اذا طلب منى ذلك .
  سفارى تحمل الكثير من الجماهير الدخيلة على المريخ , و محمد كمال لاعب فى الكشوفات فقط و سيجد الفرصة فى الهلال خاصة بعد الحال التى وصل اليها المعز .
            فى عهد الاحتراف من حق البرير ان يفاوض من يريد و من حق المريخ ان يفاوض من يريد و البدرى قال انه رشح بعض اللاعبين المحلين للانتقال للمريخ و اظن ان منهم لاعبين فى الهلال .
          فى عهد الاحتراف من حق اللاعب ان ينضم للفريق الذى يظن انه يجد فيه راحته .
  انتقال لاعب من المريخ للهلال لن يكون نهاية الدنيا و كذلك انتقال لاعب من الهلال للمريخ .
 من احب البقاء فى المريخ اهلا به و من اراد المغادرة نسال الله له التوفيق و لن ننسى ايامه معنا .
*

----------


## المحترف

*لانقول الا كما قال ابوجريشة 
لا اتوقع ان يختار احد جحيم الهلال على جنة المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled elamin
					

اعلن رئيس نادي الهلال البرير بانه سوف يفاوض لاعب مريخي كبير بغرض ضمه لكشوفات الهلال في نهاية الموسم وبحديث واعتراف عادل اوجريشة بان ادارة المريخ تعلم بمفوضات الهلال مع نجم دفاع السودان الاول ونادي المريخ محمد علي سفاري

نعم للاسف خبر مؤكد وصحيح 
هنالك خمسة لاعبين في نهاية الموسم احرار
فيصل العجب
سفاري
احمد الباشا
محمد كمال
محمد عثمان هنو

نقوله وبالحرف الواحد باننا كمشجعين لنادي المريخ لا نقبل بخروج سفاري من بيته المريخ ونعلم بان البرير جلدة شيحة ويتحدث دون ان يفعل وهو ليس كصلاح ادريس 
واذا دايرو مليون دولار كااااااااااااش ناااااااااااااااااو هسة
ولو داير الباشا مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت ياحماااااار
مليون دولار برضو


















ومازال الصفر الكبير طفلا يحبوو



 
حبيبى خالد لك التحيه

اذا كان هذا الخبر صحيحا ام لا اريد ان اقول لك معلومه عايشتها ولم اسمع بها من واسائل الاعلام


محمد على سفارى نعم اى فريق يتمناه واقولها لك وانا متاكد مما اقول محمد على سفارى لن يترك المريخ.

اما موضوع مفاوضته لقد فاوضه الارباب من قبل وعرض عليه 2 مليار ورد عليه سفارى بالحرف الواحد اذا انت جادى وترغب فى ضمى لنادى الهلال عليك بمفاوضه الوالى واذا الوالى قبل انتقالى للهلال تاكد باننا لن افاوضك فى قيمة العرض.

انا قرارى لدى الوالى وهو الذي يقرر بقائى فى كشوفات المريخ ام انتقالى لاى نادى اخر.


وكلكم تعرفون امبده جيدا سفارى يسكن امبده الحارة الاولى الذي يريد ان يتاكد عليه ان يركب موصلات امبده العاشرة وينزل محطة سته فى المحطة سوف يجد دكان عم على الخضر وممكن ان يساله من هذه المعلومه لانه تداخل فى الموضوع مع الارباب وقال ليه بالحرف


انا ما عايز كلام انا عايز فعل وانت قلت بتدفع 2 مليار تعال لى شايل القروش وانا بجيب ليك سفارى لمباني الاتحاد العام ولكن عارفك بتاع كلام.


اذا كان هذا هو رد سفارى ووالد سفارى للارباب ماذا تتوقعون رده على البرير الذي لا يدرى ماذا يقول والجميع يعرف البرير بتاع كلام بس
*

----------


## fanan

*من اراد المريخ فليبقى 
ومن اراد الرحيل والذهاب الى الهلال فليذهب غير ماسوف عليه 
فالمريخ كيان عظيم لن يوثر فيه رحيل لاعب او كل الفريق
                        	*

----------


## senba

*يجب ان لا نشغل بالنا بهذه الامور التى يحاولون ان يشغلونا بها فبعد ان عرف اللاعبين النعيم هنا واختار الذهاب فمع الف سلامة
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*   ذهب باكمبا ،،، ادوارد جلدو (في عز مجدو)،،،، حموده ،،، طويرا يعني ،،،
هل انتهي المريخ كتيم ؟؟؟؟ لا والف لا... ؟؟ 
 من اراد الذهاب الباب يفوت فريق كامل قالها رئيس النادي جمال الوالي وهنا 
بالتحديد قاصد  سفاري بعد ماسمع بمفاوضات الهرار له وهو الان علي علم بما يحصل لأنه ليس بهذه السذاجة التي تجعله متفرجا علي الاحداث ؟؟؟ 
بل هو يعلم  وعارف ماذا يريده من الاربعة البرره الذين يشملهم فك التسجيل 
يجدد لمن ؟؟ ويترك من..!!!وبداية التسجيلات لناظرها قريبة ..!!؟

*

----------


## najma

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حمزه احمد الماحى
					

ماتدوا الامر اكثر مما يستحق 
الزمن زمن احتراف و اذا كان الباشا او سفارى يرى مستقبله فى الهلال ليست هناك قوة تمنعه من الذهاب للهلال و اذا كان مقتنع بانه لن يجد الراحة بعيدا عن المريخ , فكنوز الدنيا لن تجعله يغادر المريخ .
انا شخصيا اذا كنت فى مكان سفارى او محمد كمال فلن اتردد فى الذهاب للهلال اذا طلب منى ذلك .
سفارى تحمل الكثير من الجماهير الدخيلة على المريخ , و محمد كمال لاعب فى الكشوفات فقط و سيجد الفرصة فى الهلال خاصة بعد الحال التى وصل اليها المعز .
فى عهد الاحتراف من حق البرير ان يفاوض من يريد و من حق المريخ ان يفاوض من يريد و البدرى قال انه رشح بعض اللاعبين المحلين للانتقال للمريخ و اظن ان منهم لاعبين فى الهلال .
فى عهد الاحتراف من حق اللاعب ان ينضم للفريق الذى يظن انه يجد فيه راحته .
انتقال لاعب من المريخ للهلال لن يكون نهاية الدنيا و كذلك انتقال لاعب من الهلال للمريخ .
من احب البقاء فى المريخ اهلا به و من اراد المغادرة نسال الله له التوفيق و لن ننسى ايامه معنا .



يديك العافية على كلامك المزبووووط
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
له الحق في الحلم ولنا الحق في الرفض الباااااااااااااات واظن دا حال سفاري والباشا برضو
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
تقريبا الصفوة متفقة علي راي واحد بان الباب مفتوح من اراد المريخ فهو في حدقات العيون ومن اراد الرحيل فليذهب غير مأسوف عليه

*

----------


## khalifa

*قـــــــــــــــــــــــــــال بـــــــريــــــــر قــــــــــــــــــــــــــال
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*البرير بتاع تسجيلات الطير داير سفاري مرة واحدة كدا
*

----------


## Deimos

*يصرح زي ما داير ... هو الكلام بقروش ؟؟؟... ونحن أصلاً ما حاسبينه مع الناس  ...

*

----------


## كورينا

*سفاري آه
الباشا لأ
                        	*

----------


## ود من الله

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fanan
					

من اراد المريخ فليبقى 
ومن اراد الرحيل والذهاب الى الهلال فليذهب غير ماسوف عليه 
فالمريخ كيان عظيم لن يوثر فيه رحيل لاعب او كل الفريق



 القول ما قلت يا فنان 
*

----------


## Marzoug Musa

*لن يرضى من تشبع بحب الزعيم تركه ، نادى الزعيم نادى جاذب حتى للمحترفين الاجانب
من اراد ان ينهى الترف والنعيم فليزهب للجحيم
                        	*

----------

